# Fostering Toy Drive



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

How do you do it!? Pepper is soooo not toy motivated but I really want him to be. I recently got a toy that has food inside which helps but it would be easier if we could just play tug. It may or may not be too late to teach Pepper but how would you foster a toy drive in a puppy?

Any ideas, suggestions, or techniques that y'all use are much appreciated!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Anytime Snowball goes near one of his toys, Its Good Boy Lots of Praise and Sunshines Rainbows!!! (and treats if I have some nearby). This has been going on since Christmas. He's still not toy motivated, but he will actually PLAY with his ball by himself, without us encouraging him now. And he much prefers playing out in the yard than in the house.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

This topic was covered in a training class I took a long time ago. 

YOU have to be very excited about this toy, to the point that you would be embarrassed to have people watch you. The toy only comes out when it is time for one on one play with the dog. The play session has to be very short to start with. You always need to end before the dog loses interest. It is hard to stop when the dog is just starting to show interest, but you have to. Here's an article that I have saved in my favorites that gives more detail.

http://www.clickerdogs.com/createamotivatingtoy.htm


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I love that link. I will have to save that for future use. Nothing like acting nutty around your dog to get him excited about something he could care less for.


----------

